# Who Else Likes Blue (Da Ba Dee) by Eiffel 65?



## MaverickHunterDBoy (Apr 1, 2017)

The song "Blue (Da Ba Dee)" by Eiffel 65...

In the past, I only heard MIDI's of it... but it is through a friend's artworks (here on FA, no less) that I learned of a video of the actual song!

So... does anyone else find the song really catchy?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't find Blue catchy anymore, as it's a really old song. But good, none the less. 

You should hear the rest of Eiffel 65's songs.

Here's a good one:


----------



## nerdbat (Apr 1, 2017)

Aliens?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 1, 2017)

Juuuuuuuust in case you aren't aware. 'Eiffel65' is NOT dead!
A handful of the same dudes still perform under the name 'Bloom 06'.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 1, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Juuuuuuuust in case you aren't aware. 'Eiffel65' is NOT dead!
> A handful of the same dudes still perform under the name 'Bloom 06'.


Yarr!

In The City sounds good. Ooooo. Between The Lines is AWESOME!


----------

